# Blood discharge 2 days after having kittens



## RaW

Hello all, I searched the net looking for answer's and couldn't find any so i searched for cat forum and found the cat forum funnily enough. 

Ok basicly my cat had kittens it was her first time and all went well baby kittens are fine and doing good but i checked on them earlier and found mummy cat has had a blood discharge it wasn't a massive amount of blood just a small amount and I was just wondering is it normal for the cat to have a blood discharge 1 to 2 days after having kittens coz it did kinda worry me a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie

I have never seen that with any of my cats. The only blood I saw was the day the kittens were born. Just in case there's still a placenta that has not been delivered, I would watch her carefully for signs of infection. If she were my cat, I'd take her to the vet. It's best to be sure. I hope all is OK.


----------



## Zalensia

WHen vienna had her kittens she bled about a week later, only a tiny bit, but enough for me to rush her down to the vet. For her it turned out to be nothing, but it can be a kitten still inside, she may have ruptured something giving birth. Is she still straining?
altho jeanie has already said this either way the cat needs a check over by a vet


----------



## RaW

Yeah it's sunday here at the moment and I noticed it saturday night I said to my mum and she will take her to the vet monday morning thanks for your advice on the matter hopefuly it is just nothing to worry about but better be on the safe side and have her checked out by the vet, 

Also what do you mean by still straining? 
like having contactions I don't think she is.

thanks again.


----------



## Zalensia

Like she is trying to get something out.
Best way I can descibe it is if you were constapated (sp?) like she is pushing to get something out.


----------



## RaW

I keep a close eye on her and haven't noticed her straining just that little bit of blood last night it just kinda ran out of her when she was laying down, it seemed thicker than normal blood though.

thanks.


----------



## RaW

My mum contacted the vet today and got an appointment for tomorow morning to check out the Princess and kittens, The vet also said its normal for blood discharge for up to 1 week more or less after birth so hopefuly everything is ok I probably posted this thread in the wrong forum but since it involved her having kittens I thought this was the best place thanks everybody for your advice.


----------

